# وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس ب120 ريال و4 علب+علبه مجانا



## رويترز (5 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

مميزات شاي [URL="http://www.aswaqroyal.com/t198119.html"]بايوجي [/URL]بلس
يعمل على سد الشهيه 

( صيني بتقنيه امريكيه )

يعمل على فقدان ما يقارب 4-7 كيلو خلال 18 يوم فقط 
من غير رياضه او ريجيم 

محتويات الشاي اعشاب طبيعيه وطحالب بحريه وفيتامينات ومعادن

طريقة الاستعمال
المنتج عباره عن 18 ظرف كل يوم ظرف واحد فقط 
يؤخذ في الصباح على الريق 
يذوب الظرف في كأس أو أقل ماء ساخن 
ويشرب بعدها مباشرة كوب ماءللتخفيف من طعم الشاي حيث ان البعض مايحبون طعمه
وبعد نصف ساعه يبدأ الشخص بتناول طعامه 
** ملاحظه **
تقدرين تضيفين شاي [URL="http://www.aswaqroyal.com/t198119.html"]بايوجي [/URL]بلس مع " شاي,حليب,نسكافيه أو 
اي مشروب ثاني على شرط يكون ساخن وبدون سكر "
وقدتكلمت عنه أوبرا وينفري ومن خلال برنامجها المشهور اعلنت عنه بالموقع الرسمي للمنتج بعد ان احدث ضجه عالميه في مجال التنحيف وحقق مبيعات قياسيه بوقت قصير في امريكا
* لنتائج مضمونة *
يجب شرب ما لا يقل عن لترين ماء يوميا *
موانع الاستعمال :-
* من يقل عمره عن 18 سنه .
* الحوامل والمرضعات .
* الاشخاص الذين يعانون من امراض القلب 
(السكر - الظغط )
مناسب للرجال والنساء 
والسعر ولا احلا بعد 120 والتوصيل لاي موقع وعلى المشتري
لتواصل جوال - 0541386406​


----------



## رويترز (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس ب120 ريال و4 علب+علبه مجانا*

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< <<<<


----------

